# Race to Sub-5



## Quadrescence (May 10, 2010)

I thought this would be an appropriate continuation of the ongoing race-to-sub-_n_ threads.


----------



## koreancuber (May 10, 2010)

... That's all I have to say.


----------



## amostay2004 (May 10, 2010)

You're supposed to provide scrambles!


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 10, 2010)

He's trying to troll.


----------



## Kirjava (May 10, 2010)

The people who keep shouting "troll" like it's their new favourite word make me cringe.


----------



## Quadrescence (May 10, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> ... That's all I have to say.



Did you say "ellipsis" or something? Are you implying this isn't really a good thread?

I am a sub-10 cuber myself with my method (it is called the Quad Orient Permute or QOP method, using Hyperorientation for special cases). And I still have much room for improvement. So I think this is perfectly appropriate.


----------



## koreancuber (May 10, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20650


----------



## Quadrescence (May 10, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> You're supposed to provide scrambles!



I am generating them as we speak, my 286 I got stuck with isn't too fast.

Actually they just finished.

1. B2 U2 B D R' U' R L F' L2 B' L R2 D' B2 F U' R2 U' B' U L2 R2 F2 D' B' F R2 L' F' L' U' B R' B2 L' R2 D' R2 D U' B U L' R F' U B2 F2 L' 
2. B2 L2 D2 B' L D' L' U2 F2 B2 D' U2 R' B2 U' B2 F2 R2 B' L' U' L B2 R2 B2 D2 F L' B R B U B2 R F D L2 B' D F' L F R2 D L U2 R2 L D' L2 
3. F' L2 D' L U2 F U R' L' D F' B' L' U D2 B' D F2 L U2 F' R U R B' L2 R' B' D' F B2 D' U L' U2 R2 F2 D B2 D R2 U' L' U L U' L' R2 D2 F' 
4. L' B' D L U' D' B2 L' F U R2 F2 R B' R2 L2 B2 R2 F' L2 U' L2 F2 D' U2 F D U2 B D R2 L B2 L2 R' U L U F2 L2 B U F' L B' D L B' D U 
5. F' D2 L2 U' L R2 B2 D B2 R B' F' L' R D2 U2 L D' B' D' R' F2 U' B2 R U' D L F U' L B' U R' B D U' B2 U2 F B' D' U R L D F' U2 B D 
6. D U R2 L2 U B2 U2 B2 R' L' F' U2 R F L' D2 B' D2 F2 D L' R F' D' F' L R' U' L D' F' B R F D2 F B R L2 D' U' F' B' D' B2 F L2 D2 B2 U2 
7. U2 R' D F D2 U2 L2 U2 R L' B F R2 B' U2 F2 B' D2 R2 B D2 U F2 D2 R D' F B' R L' F D' U2 L' U L B2 R F' L' U' R2 D2 U' R2 L' D2 B' R' U' 
8. D U2 F' U' F R2 U2 D B2 D2 B2 L2 F D F R' L' F2 R' B' U2 B2 D' U2 L D2 L2 R2 U' L' B R' D2 B U B' F2 L R2 F2 R' D U' B' F2 D2 F2 U2 F B' 
9. D' B' D' F2 L' F D2 U R D2 B' U L R B' U' R2 L' F2 D2 L F' D' U B' D' L2 F2 U F2 U' L2 U2 R' U R2 D2 L U D2 F2 U2 B2 D2 L' F2 L U2 F2 U2 
10. R' U D F' B2 R2 F' D2 F' L F' R L2 D' L D L R D2 B2 F' R2 D' F' D2 F B' L2 D2 R' B2 U D2 B' R' F R' U' R2 D B' F U' R2 F2 B2 D F' D' U' 
11. D' F2 B R2 D' R B F D' U2 L D L' B' F' L F U' R2 U R2 D2 B F' L2 F' L' B' D2 F' B2 R D2 L B L2 D R' F R D2 B D' B' L' R2 U B F D2 
12. D R' U L R F U2 F2 U R' D U B R B2 F' U L2 R' F' D B F2 L F' U2 D2 L2 D' R' B' R' F2 B R L' U L B2 R2 U' L F2 U L2 D' F2 D2 L2 R 
13. F R2 U2 D' L U2 L U F R2 D U2 L2 B' L' D R' D U2 F R2 B' L' U2 R L' F2 B2 L2 R2 B' R' B2 D' F2 L2 U L D2 U F2 B' U B U F2 U L2 U L2 
14. U2 R' U R2 D U2 R' L B2 U' L' D2 L R2 F' D F' D2 R' B' R' F2 L2 D2 F' R' B D2 U2 B' D R F' L B R F L B L' D2 U2 F2 B L2 U' F2 D2 F L' 
15. F2 U R2 L' B' R D R B2 F2 L U' F2 D' R L' D2 F' L U2 F' B' D B F2 L' D R' B2 D2 L U2 D' B L B U2 D F D' U2 F2 B' L R2 B' R D' R2 F2 
16. U2 R2 D2 B U2 F2 U' D B' F2 L' R' U2 B D2 B' L' U D2 R' D2 L2 D' F' D R B L2 U' L2 F2 B U2 F L F' U' L' D L' D' F2 D B2 R D F2 R2 F B 
17. L2 F' B2 R2 B R2 B2 D R F' R' L2 F' R2 B' U L2 U' R' L U F2 D' L D U' L D' R B F' U R2 B F2 U' L' B2 L2 B F' R B2 U' D' R2 F' R' F' R2 
18. R2 D' U2 L2 F' D2 F2 L B L2 U2 F2 B L' U B' F' R2 F' R' U D2 B U' B2 R D R2 F' L2 F D R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L' F' L B2 D' L2 U' R U' L2 U B R' 
19. U B2 U' B2 F' L2 B2 D R' L F2 U' D L' U F' R F U' R L B D' B D L B U' B2 R2 B F' R' B' R L' B2 R' U2 R' L' D2 L' B' L D' L' R' F' D 
20. F2 U2 L' U' R F' R' D2 F' R' U2 D' F' D U R2 L D B' L2 D2 R2 L2 F D2 U2 F R2 L2 B2 F2 R F' B2 L' R2 F R' U' L' F' U D B' R F2 U2 R' D R 
21. R F2 D F L2 D B L D L2 F D L B D2 U2 F2 D' B2 D' B F' D2 R2 U' R L' B2 D F2 D' U R2 B' L R' D L R B F2 L2 R2 F U2 D' R' D F2 B 
22. L' B2 R F2 R2 U2 B R D2 R' B2 F2 R L U' B2 U D' B' D L' F U' R2 F D' R2 B' U' D' F' L' B' L2 D2 R' U' B2 D' B' F L D U2 L' R' U2 F R D' 
23. U2 L' U' R L' F L D2 U' F2 R' B D2 F D R2 L' D2 F2 B' U' R2 B' F2 U2 R U' F R2 F R B L' U B2 R2 U D' B' D2 B2 U D2 B L2 R D F D2 U' 
24. L2 B F' L2 B' R2 U' D2 L R2 U' D' L R2 F R' B' L D' U R' B' D2 B2 R F2 R2 D R2 U' D' B' F' D' F' L' F2 L B2 U' F2 D B L2 D2 R' L F D L 
25. R' F' U' F' U' F' U' D B L D F U' F' D2 U' B2 R2 L D R' D' L F2 B' U' B2 L2 R' B2 F' R B D' R B D' B2 L F U' R B2 U D F U L U D2


----------



## Quadrescence (May 10, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20650



Oh very interesting thread. I would not have posted this if that thread was a race to sub 5, but it was unfortunately a sub 6 thread so I'd be nice to increase the challenge a little more.


----------



## koreancuber (May 10, 2010)

Quadrescence said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20650
> ...



I'm lol-ing at this. I second difference and you average 10? Seriously, get to sub-6 first.


----------



## Quadrescence (May 10, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Quadrescence said:
> 
> 
> > koreancuber said:
> ...



No, I did not say I average 10. I said I average sub-10, which implies between 0 and 10, exclusive. I average (with a tolerance of 1 ten thousandth of a second) 5.94. This is by far the toughest barrier for me.


----------



## koreancuber (May 10, 2010)

If that's the case, there's a racing to sub-2 thread somewhere. Revive it


----------



## Edward (May 10, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> If that's the case, there's a racing to sub-2 thread somewhere. Revive it



I don't think you want to do that D:.


----------



## koreancuber (May 10, 2010)

Found it.

@Edward: Why not? There were a few competitors until it died down.


----------



## Edward (May 10, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Found it.
> 
> @Edward: Why not? There were a few competitors until it died down.



That wasn't the thread I was thinking of. Nvm.


----------



## canadiancuber (May 10, 2010)

don't flame me to hard, but i thought this was a 3x3 race to sub 5, for peole like rowe and faz.


----------



## ChrisBird (May 10, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> don't flame me to hard, but i thought this was a 3x3 race to sub 5, for peole like rowe and faz.



As far as we know, it is.

He gave us 3x3 scrambles.

But what I do not believe is that he averages '5.94' on 3x3. Yeah right.

~Chris


----------



## canadiancuber (May 10, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> canadiancuber said:
> 
> 
> > don't flame me to hard, but i thought this was a 3x3 race to sub 5, for peole like rowe and faz.
> ...


yaeh so i'm confused and shocked by the lies i am hearing.


----------



## Quadrescence (May 10, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> canadiancuber said:
> 
> 
> > don't flame me to hard, but i thought this was a 3x3 race to sub 5, for peole like rowe and faz.
> ...



What I do not believe is that Grigori Perelman solved the Poincare conjecture then quit mathematics. Yeah right.


----------



## ChrisBird (May 10, 2010)

Get to a comp then. 5.94 average would kill everything already set. Somehow I'm doubting this will happen.

~Chris


----------



## Quadrescence (May 10, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Get to a comp then. 5.94 average would kill everything already set. Somehow I'm doubting this will happen.
> 
> ~Chris



Me too. I've been in the community for almost 10 years now and haven't stepped into a competition once. If you will look below, you will see a statement concerning the cube community. I have no desire to go to a competition and I don't have time.


----------



## TheMachanga (May 10, 2010)




----------



## Feryll (May 10, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Get to a comp then. 5.94 average would kill everything already set. Somehow I'm doubting this will happen.
> 
> ~Chris



Heavy sarcasm fight going on here! I knew quad was sarcastic, and it took me a while to find it in your voice! You deserve a cookie


----------



## cincyaviation (May 10, 2010)

troll, 50 move scramble troll


----------



## vcuber13 (May 10, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Heavy sarcasm fight going on here! I knew quad was sarcastic, and it took me a while to *find it in your voice!* You deserve a cookie



You can read voices? What do I sound like?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 10, 2010)

PEOPLE! Do not do my race! No one likes it, and I am getting too many haters on it! I wish my thread was closed!


----------



## Ashmnafa (May 10, 2010)

trololololololololol


----------



## Faz (May 10, 2010)

6.21, 4.38, 7.97, 6.54, 6.32

I'll do the rest later Quad.


----------



## Tim Major (May 10, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> canadiancuber said:
> 
> 
> > don't flame me to hard, but i thought this was a 3x3 race to sub 5, for peole like rowe and faz.
> ...



Quad's gotten faster? Last I heard he average low 7s. Good job Quad. I'll join this race tomorrow.


----------



## Dene (May 11, 2010)

lmao


----------

